# Help - restuarants in central London



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hello   

I'm going on a hen night to london next weekend and as one of the organisers I need to find a cheap resturant to book us all in too. (and yes I know I've left it quite late to find somewhere) 

I say cheap as the weekend has cost everyone enough already so just trying to keep everyones spending down a bit as I know money is an issue for a few going (including myself) as the wedding is in the Caribbean. 

For anyone who knows London well we are staying in the Grange Holborn which is on Southampton row. 

Thanks for reading


----------



## suesunday (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi. If you're on southampton row, I can recommend both the Bloomsbury Bowling Lanes and the All Star Bowling Lane - both very very close to you. The first is a bit indie and slightly studenty but really cool - does burgers and chips (not exactly sure how cheap it is but you can google it). The second is 50s style, same sort of food, but a bit posher, with a lovely bar - might be slightly more expensive. Both quite hen night-tastic. You might be able to book tables at either. 

Otherwise, if you want really cheap, there are some great Indian restaurants on Drummond Street near Euston, but it's not really a hen night type of place. 

I used to live 5 minutes from Southampton Row... Happy days.


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Suesunday 
Thankyou they sound great especially The all star bowling lanes sounds great especially as we'll all be in fancy dress and the hen is going to be Marilyn Monroe!

Off to google it now - thanks again x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Suesunday
Just to let you know we went last night to the 'All star lanes' for dinner and it was great - thanks for the recommendation, it was less then 5mins from our hotel too! xxx


----------

